# Making it financially



## jaiden (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey guys,I've had IBS, GERD, and ulcers for the last four years. i find that it has a significant impact on my life as I am unable to continue face-to-face classroom time at college, only able to take distance ed classes so that I can always use the bathroom.The problem that i'm facing now is that I realize I can't hold down a regular 9-to-5, and I'm going broke. I tried working as an assistant this year in anthropology, but I kept missing days because of long bouts of d, and then marathon vomitting sessions that wouldn't seem to end. I'm terrified right now as everything seems to just be getting worse.What advice can y'all give me about home based jobs or working? I've wracked my brains for things that I can do to home to pay the bills.. I'm not talking making a mint, just rent and food and meds ($350 a month at last count).Thanks a ton for reading this.Jaiden


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

I found that after finishing my degree I was able to tutor undergrad and high school kids at home. This made bathroom trips ALOT easier!Best of luck to you.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

what about selling something with commission? I make enough money each month by selling ads for a magazine. I get 10% commission. I use their phone and internet and I never even meet the advertisers. They don't know if I go to the bathroom in between calls and emails. Or if I am wearing a pair of sweats because my tummy is bloated. I can work when I want. And it is up to me how much I make. Tons of companies need ad reps too. Try local radio stations, newspapers, magazines, etc. They all want more revenue and you can make it for them without leaving home.


----------

